# Took pepto bismol last night, can I still breastfeed?



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi all. well I came down with a stomach bug and took pepto bismol last night (which didnt help at all). Anyway I am just now realizing that its not recommended while nursing because of the aspirin and reyes syndrome. Anyway this was 12 hours ago and I did throw up maybe an hour or so after taking it so Im not sure that much of it stayed in my system.. My daughter is 18 months and nurses 2 or 3 times a day though sometimes more. I am just wondering if its ok for me to still breastfeed her today.. I really wish I hadnt taken the pepto bismol... Anyway thanks all for your help


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it as long as your dd doesn't have a fever. If she does, I'd hold off a little bit longer (but I admit I'm really cautious about that kind of thing.)

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks elm


----------



## curious&eager (Jul 1, 2008)

I took two doses before I read online that I shouldn't take it and nurse. I was out of town without a pump and no real alternatives, so I continued breastfeeding and just trusted everything would be ok. It didn't seem to phase him a bit.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Your little one is likely ok. I wouldn't imagine there is much aspirin in pepto. I have to take a daily baby aspirin due to a bone marrow condition, and DD's ped says I shouldn't stop nursing, even if the baby has a fever, because the chances of enough aspirin getting into the breastmilk to cause Reyes is just not likely at that dose. So I'd think it'd be similar with pepto.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I did and I nursed. I have crohns and take it when i have a lot of symptoms sneak up on me. I dont notice anything different about dd who is almost 2 and nursed about 4 times a day.


----------

